# Dashdance Solo - anyone know her?



## sandr (5 March 2009)

I'm looking for a mare i had just over a year ago, she went on loan from me to a local home, didn't stay long AFAIK, and is now believed to be in Pewsey area of Wiltshire.

5 or 6 years old, bay tobiano, 16hh.

Would just like to know she is OK!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





SOLO


----------



## sandr (16 October 2010)

Still looking for her, thought to have moved from Pewset to W Oxfordshire, she will be about 7/8yrs old now


----------



## Cuffey (16 October 2010)

Does not seem to be passported under that name
Maybe loaners have changed the name?


----------



## sandr (20 January 2011)

Still looking


----------



## Bedazzled (26 January 2011)

hey, dont know if your've found your mare or not but i noticed the "Dashdance" in her name. My horse is a Dashdance aswell, from a stud in Prembrokshire. Maybe Contact the breeder, Felicty Bond as she might know something? Just an Idea


----------



## xena_wales (28 January 2011)

Yes I do know of her and she's in a fab loan home and very much loved


----------

